

Pillars Of Successful Brand Building From HootSuite CEO Ryan Holmes - softskillsworld
http://www.fastcompany.com/1841963/the-4-pillars-of-successful-brand-building

======
nickler
Branding is where so many companies miss the mark. Nice to see someone explain
it properly. Brand = customer engagement and experience.

When you do it right, you get evangelism, customers who will spread your
message, and growing network effects.

I can't help but suspect that Ryan's strong branding expertise comes from a
history in hospitality.

